# Kelp4less SOP



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

I need K+ and I can't find it locally.

Willing to pay a bit of a premium but want to make sure I can actually use the product. Anybody have experience with kelp4less SOP.

https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/granular-potash-fertilizer/

Review says it's spreadable but picture of the granule appears large


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

I've bought this exact one and spread it with my Lesco on a low setting without issue.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

@gasdoc

Your in luck. They are having a sale on their website. See link below.

https://mailchi.mp/kelp4less/friday-frenzy-all-weekend-kelp4less-05-01-2020?e=334c28d11b


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Used this stuff many times with no issues. Good stuff.


----------

